# How much money do i need to arive in Australia from Romania ?



## Maximus1973 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello , I am new here , just start the aplication Visa and I want to know how much money do I need to arive in Australia - travel cost - acomodation costs once I arived there - renting a car - anything you think is important.....

Thank you very much,


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

$20k should cover it..


----------



## Maximus1973 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Dan , I was thinking around this amount but I was not sure. Thanks again.


----------



## willywilly (Oct 4, 2011)

*If you are from Romania!*



Maximus1973 said:


> Thanks Dan , I was thinking around this amount but I was not sure. Thanks again.


Hey Buddy, if you are from Romania, the immigration will be bit tough! So prepare for that busddy!


----------



## dreamerman (Nov 21, 2010)

If you are here to find a job, make sure you have enough to last you at least 12 months. Say you live alone sparingly on shared accommodation in a major capital city , you need at least $25k. Jobs have been tough and will remain tough over next 2 years at least IMO. Good luck.


----------

